# ssh user



## feriz (Aug 8, 2010)

I install jail and config sshd file in jail. But i don't know how to create user for that ssh in jail?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2010)

The same way you create a user on the host.


----------



## anomie (Aug 9, 2010)

Please carefully read jail(8) and jexec(8). The latter will provide instruction about how to get a (root) shell within your jail. 

Also, allow me to suggest that you keep the same UIDs/GIDs for users between your host system and its jails. This will make viewing the process table from your host system a lot more sensible.


----------

